# Amazon flex app error?



## NomoneyNotalk

I already download the amazon flex app like 2 weeks ago, every time I put all my login info and click sign in with amazon. A red screen pop up and an error message "We were unable to load this screen due to a technical error. Please try again later". 

I email amazon flex support 4 times already and they told me uninstall then reinstall(which I already did).
Anyone having the same problem here?


----------



## FlexDriver

Do you have rooted phone OR Nexus 6?
Did you tried any other phone?


----------



## NomoneyNotalk

FlexDriver said:


> Do you have rooted phone OR Nexus 6?


I am sorry, I dont know what a rooted phone mean.....but I am using a samsung galaxy s6 edge


----------



## FlexDriver

NomoneyNotalk said:


> I am sorry, I dont know what a rooted phone mean.....but I am using a samsung galaxy s6 edge


Did you bought it new or used?


----------



## NomoneyNotalk

FlexDriver said:


> Did you bought it new or used?


Brand new phone, yes


----------



## FlexDriver

Did you tried any other phone?
The error pops up when you log in with "Airplane mode" is ON


----------



## NomoneyNotalk

FlexDriver said:


> Did you tried any other phone?
> The error pops up when you log in with "Airplane mode" is ON


I am sure my airplane mode is off, and I only have 1 phone =(
any other solution =(


----------



## FlexDriver

NomoneyNotalk said:


> I am sure my airplane mode is off, and I only have 1 phone =(
> any other solution =(


You have figure out the problem by your own as you have already experienced the Amazon Help Desk quality of "help"
1) Borrow a phone from family or a friend to check that is there is a problem with the device OR
2) With account at Amazon Flex end.


----------



## NomoneyNotalk

FlexDriver said:


> You have figure out the problem by your own as you have already experienced the Amazon Help Desk quality of "help"
> 1) Borrow a phone from family or a friend to check that is there is a problem with the device OR
> 2) With account at Amazon Flex end.


I just tried it on other samsung galaxy s4, but still doesnt work. btw, I still havent receive any email regarding my background check. Will background check be my problem???? Its 2-3 weeks already.


----------



## FlexDriver

NomoneyNotalk said:


> I just tried it on other samsung galaxy s4, but still doesnt work. btw, I still havent receive any email regarding my background check. Will background check be my problem???? Its 2-3 weeks already.


Without cleared background check how can you log in?


----------



## NomoneyNotalk

FlexDriver said:


> Without cleared background check how can you log in?


How can I check my GB check status?? or they will email me about the BG check is complete or not? and how long will the BG check take? its already two weeks...


----------



## FlexDriver

NomoneyNotalk said:


> How can I check my GB check status?? or they will email me about the BG check is complete or not? and how long will the BG check take? its already two weeks...


It usually takes 2-3 weeks if everything is fine, if points or something on criminal record check it might takes longer. You can call "Accurate Background" for any questions and concern, but it will be a waste of time so be patient and have fun!


----------



## monkeemama17

The app is not going to let you do anything until the BG check is cleared. If it has already been three weeks, contact support and see what is going on. Sometimes it is the county you live in that is holding up the background check if it is taking so long.


----------



## CLOWC

I am having the same issue and I contact Flex and they have no idea anyone get this fixed, it has nothing to do with background check you have to be able to fill your information in first to even get there you have to have the app to work,. This is the exact error I am getting when I log in red screen comes up:

An Error Occurred We were unable to load this screen due to a technical error. Please try again later


----------



## soupergloo

you can still create an account and login even if you're still waiting for the background check to clear (mine took a week btw).

once you do that, the app will let you fill out your tax information, set up direct deposit, and watch the training videos. you can also check the status of your background check in the app.

this was the case for me on iPhone.


----------



## Orp

I am having the same issue with the error message. I have an iPhone 6.


----------



## gupshup

soupergloo said:


> you can still create an account and login even if you're still waiting for the background check to clear (mine took a week btw).
> 
> once you do that, the app will let you fill out your tax information, set up direct deposit, and watch the training videos. you can also check the status of your background check in the app.
> 
> this was the case for me on iPhone.


How/where do you create the account? Thru website &/or app?


----------



## soupergloo

gupshup said:


> How/where do you create the account? Thru website &/or app?


it will give you the option once you download the app.


----------



## Jshudo44

soupergloo said:


> you can still create an account and login even if you're still waiting for the background check to clear (mine took a week btw).
> 
> once you do that, the app will let you fill out your tax information, set up direct deposit, and watch the training videos. you can also check the status of your background check in the app.
> 
> this was the case for me on iPhone.


I've been able to everything except for watch the videos. The video plays without any problems, but I just don't get any sound.


----------



## cvflexer

To all those who are getting technical error screens or blank screens when you login, it means that your phone does not meet minimum specs. At least 2gb of RAM and Android 6.0 or higher


----------



## Roop

This happens with me too, but I deleted all the temporary files ,then restarts the phone and it started correctly.


----------



## Randy0331

If you are having trouble, try reinstalling the app. Instructions here.


----------

